# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Corrector ortográfico

## Paulo Santos

Juca, 

em virtude do aumento enorme do número de membros e (infelizmente) do aumento do número de erros de Português a que se tem assistido nos últimos tempos nos post's do fórum, vinha sugerir que se implementasse (se possível) a opção de um corrector de Português.

Isto, obviamente, se mais gente concordar e/ou sentir a mesma necessidade.

Abraço.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Já em tempos o sugeri, mas o preço não ajudava.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Compreendo e concordo.

Assim que uma futura release do software do nosso forum tenha por base um corrector ortográfico será instalado.

Já existem soluções, mas o problema é que obrigam a reprogramação do software do forum, e os perigos de bugs e falta de protecções desmotivam-me a instalação destes hackers no nosso sistema.

Penso que acima de tudo temos de confiar todos na fiabilidade, e quantas mais alterações são feitas ao software base do forum, maiores riscos estamos a correr de intromissão de pessoas não desejáveis.

Outro ponto, diz respeito a assistência ao nosso sistema. Instalando hackers para correr sobre o nosso software, os fornecedores do nosso soft deixam de dar garantias e suporte técnico.

Cada vez que necessito de apoio técnico, a primeira coisa que perguntam é: Tem algum aplicativo a trabalhar sobre o software do forum? Se tem remova-o  :yb665:  

Pessoalmente acredito que o software em que REEFFORUM assenta é sem duvida alguma dos melhores do mundo, e termos a certeza de que existe por traz uma equipa (que para já se tem demonstrado impecável) a desenvolver permanentemente o nosso soft é extremamente confortante.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas 

Acho desnecessário e sao sempre softwares com bastantes bugs, já que a esmagadora maioria das vezes não são desenvolvidos exclusivamente para Português - Português..

Tendo uma ideia da nossa realidade em Portugal em relação á ortografia, acho que a esmagadora maioria dos membros até escreve bastante bem, e é praticamente sempre perceptivel o que dizem as mensagens.

Acho que o "sentir incomodado" e o esforço de não cometer erros deve partir das próprias pessoas que os fazem, e não por parte dum forum, quer pelo facto de podermos estar a ferir a susceptibilidade dos outros membros quando lhes apontamos os erros, quer pelo facto do forum não ser propriamente uma escola primária  :Smile: 

O corrector ortográfico não ajuda ninguem a tentar melhorar a escrita, antes pelo contrário, a pessoa pode escrever como quiser sem ter que se preocupar se erra ou não.

E digamos com justiça, acho pouco simpático e um pouco humilhante um membro que tenha mais dificuldades na escrita em Português, querer exprimir a sua opinião e ter "palavra corrigida" por tudo o que é canto na sua mensagem (penso que seja assim que todos os correctores funcionam).

----------


## Paulo Santos

> ...quer pelo facto de podermos estar a ferir a susceptibilidade dos outros membros quando lhes apontamos os erros, quer pelo facto do forum não ser propriamente uma escola primária


Gil, nunca foi nem será essa a minha intenção. Falo inclusivamente por mim. Embora tenha normalmente cuidado com o que escrevo e como escrevo, de vez em quando lá sai uma... :yb624:  .




> O corrector ortográfico não ajuda ninguem a tentar melhorar a escrita, antes pelo contrário, a pessoa pode escrever como quiser sem ter que se preocupar se erra ou não.


Pois. Não concordo Gil. Na realidade o facto de ver no momento (e antes de enviar um "post") os seus erros corrigidos, tem, no meu entender uma função "educativa". Para além do mais, é sempre uma opção que pode ou não ser activada. 




> E digamos com justiça, acho pouco simpático e um pouco humilhante um membro que tenha mais dificuldades na escrita em Português, querer exprimir a sua opinião e ter "palavra corrigida" por tudo o que é canto na sua mensagem (penso que seja assim que todos os correctores funcionam).


Também não concordo. Acho que todos nós (uns mais do que outros) cometemos erros ao escrever num computador, ainda por cima se o fazemos com alguma celeridade. Há sempre palavras que saem todas trocadas. 
Para além disso, não percebo quando dizes que é humilhante para alguém ser ajudado na correcção dos seus erros antes que os outros disso se apercebam. 

Mais, os correctores não são automáticos (pelo menos os que conheço) e permitem sempre ao utilizador, corrigir e/ou ignorar a correcção antes de "fechar" a mensagem. É por isto que digo que tem uma função "educativa". 




> Assim que uma futura release do software do nosso forum tenha por base um corrector ortográfico será instalado.


Percebo... estes informáticos são uma treta... :yb624:   sempre que se quer fazer alguma coisa que não é suposto e depois precisamos de ajuda são uns chatos :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Abraço.

P.S. - Reitero o desabafo para que tentemos escrever um pouquinho melhor...

----------


## Gil Miguel

Sim Paulo, conheço-te e sei que jamais seria tua intenção ferir alguma susceptibilidade de forma voluntária  :Smile: , mas como sabes muitas pessoas gostam de interpretar certas afirmações de uma  forma negativista...

Quanto ao corrector, a mensagem que queria passar era somente esta:
Acho que quem erra, (e não referindo erros ocasionais dados por estarmos a escrever rapidamente no computador, mas sim aqueles dados de forma sistemática); deve de livre vontade tentar melhorar a sua escrita, e não ser algo imposto, ainda mais por um forum de aquariofilia.

O mesmo afirmo sobre a "revisão" de cada post antes de o subtermos.
Ai reconheço que muitas vezes sou tambem bastante descuidado, e edito as minhas mensagens várias vezes depois de as ter submetido. MAs isso acho que é algo que deve partir de cada utilizador.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo


Compreendo ambos os argumentos.
Volto a referir. O corrector só não está instalado porque não a disponível uma solução autenticada pelo software do forum.

Existem comentários de membros imperceptíveis, não precisam de corrector, mas sim de tradutor. Não os consigo entender, mas que também têm fácil solução (para mim) não lhe respondo. 

Alem do mais penso que corria sérios riscos de não ser entendido.

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá,

Isto parece-me bem simples de se resolver, acho que uma solução para este caso seria:
Copiar o texto todo para o _Microsoft Word_ e corrigir os erros ou o processo inverso, escrever no _Microsoft Word_ (verificar a ortografia) e copiar para um comentário/tópico do fórum, que acham? :SbSourire:  

PS - Referi-me ao _Microsoft Word_ por ser o mais habitual, qualquer outro editor de texto que dê para corrigir é igual.

Cumprimentos, 
Miguel Correia.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Olá,
> 
> Isto parece-me bem simples de se resolver, acho que uma solução para este caso seria:
> Copiar o texto todo para o _Microsoft Word_ e corrigir os erros ou o processo inverso, escrever no _Microsoft Word_ (verificar a ortografia) e copiar para um comentário/tópico do fórum, que acham? 
> 
> PS - Referi-me ao _Microsoft Word_ por ser o mais habitual, qualquer outro editor de texto que dê para corrigir é igual.
> 
> Cumprimentos, 
> Miguel Correia.


Boas...

Ok... em relação à precepção acho que é capaz de servir, mas quanto a estar 100% correcto, acho que não é com um corrector ortográfico... é mesmo na escola primária!!!  :yb624:   :yb624:  

Sem brincadeiras, o que quero passar, é que mesmo o corrector do Word ou de outro software qualquer, de processamento de texto, pode ter erros!! Pois há palavras que tem de ser o utilizador a definir!  :yb677:   :SbOk3:

----------

